# Posting my labs, what do you think of these?



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just had these done yesterday--my endocrinologist ordered them.

TSH 2.13 (0.40 - 4.60)
Ft4 1.13 (0.85 -1.68)
Ft3 2.4 (1.8 - 4.6)

This follows up on my recent med increase from 50 mcg to 75 mcg Levothroid.

The TSH result is down from 4.92 mid Sept.
I do feel better than I did in Sept so I know the extra 25 mcg is helping. But I don't feel THAT much better.

Thanks for any help on interpretation,

Calli


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, you may not feel that much better. Life and illness is never a 100% guarantee.

Your levels look good but you have room for improvement.

Retest in another 6 to 12 weeks to reasses and up meds. to next dose if deemed.
Go low and slow with each dosing so as to not over shoot goal level. You can feel just a bad or worse with low TSH as with a high TSH. One shoe does not fit all, likewise thyroid levels.

Keep this routine until you reach goal level. When reached test every 6 months for a year or two and if levels stay stable then once a year thereafter......lucky lady!

Good luck - keep us in the loop.


----------

